# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  Home and Away (Aus) spoilers 2017

## Perdita

Aww nooo  :Sad:   Is Charlie Clausen leaving so this will be his exit storyline ???

----------

Dazzle (15-11-2016), lellygurl (17-11-2016), Pantherboy (17-11-2016), papermacheskies (30-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*SPOILER ALERT!*

These are a few DailyMail articles with pictures of filming this week at Palm Beach, so they definitely won't go to air till next year!


*Is this how it's really done? Actor Jackson Heywood straps a GoPro around his torso as he films dramatic Home And Away scene*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...way-scene.html

*SPOILER ALERT: Trouble in the Bay! James Stewart's character gets physical during a heated exchange with bikini-clad blonde while Pia Miller intervenes during filming for Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

*Is that baby OK? Home And Away star George Mason switches from real child to bizarre-looking DOLL while filming scenes on Palm Beach*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...alm-Beach.html

*Lights, camera, ACTION! Pia Miller throws herself onto a safety mat as she performs her own stunts on Home And Away set*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...-Away-set.html











.

----------

Dazzle (22-11-2016), kaz21 (22-11-2016), papermacheskies (30-11-2016), Perdita (22-11-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Justin and his ex Nina have a daughter together named Ava!
We will see Nina and Ava next year!

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), Pantherboy (23-11-2016), papermacheskies (30-11-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

Following all the photos of recent filming at Palm Beach (see previous posts):

*Spoiler Roundup: Drugs & More Departures?*
*
A roundup of all the latest news from filming at Palm Beach in the past couple of weeksâ¦ and speculation on what it could mean.*


*Brody in Rehab?*

Trouble could be on the horizon for one of the bayâs newest regulars next year, with the revelation that *Brody Morgan (Jackson Heywood)* could be about to get involved with drugs.

We recently stumbled across two videos of audition pieces for a future Home and Away character named *Scarlett Snow*.

In the script extract provided to auditionees, dialogue indicates that Brody is in rehab after apparently taking $10,000 from Scarlett and subsequently going missing.

Whilst auditions do generally use genuine script extracts, it of course cannot be considered definitive proof that the storyline will actually occur.

However, it does appear to tie-in with rumours weâve heard from recent filming.

Eyewitness at Palm Beach have talked of Brody being seen conversing and buying from drug dealers on more than one occasion, and scenes filmed this past week have also shown Brody walking around in a clearly distressed state, dropping to his knees in agony with his head in his hands.

Part of the scene was filmed using a GoPro camera, on an arm mounted to a harness around Jacksonâs waistâa filming technique often used for dramatic purposes to convey a feeling of disorientation and panic.

Given that Brodyâs parents, Coby & Kate Lee, were murdered by a drugs syndicate, such a storyline would be a surprising development for the character and would no doubt cause a large amount of pain for his siblings.

If true then we can only hope that it doesnât lead to the Morgan family making even more enemiesâ¦.!


*Action Kat!*

Summer Bayâs resident cop got into a bit of strife during filming this week, with *Kat Chapman* having to jump out of the way of a speeding car. Actress *Pia Miller* performed her own stunt which saw her land on some safety mats on the grass verge, with Kat later seen receiving treatment in the back of an ambulance for an arm injury.

Reports from the scene claim that the car was driven by none other than a drug dealerâ¦. though letâs be honest, given Katâs penchant for sticking her nose in where itâs not wanted, it really could be anyone.


*Phoebe to Farewell Summer Bay?*

Interesting scenes have been filmed recently which could indicate a departure for another of the bayâs young residents. *Isabella Giovinazzo* was pictured filming a scene with *James Stewart* outside the surf club, which saw *Phoebe Nicholson* reportedly saying an emotional goodbye to *Justin Morgan* before driving off in her station-wagon, guitar on the back seat.

Once filming wrapped, Isabella was seen hugging various crew members and having photos taken with them.

This comes just a couple of weeks after scenes which appeared to show Phoebe showing off a ring, bringing speculation that she and Justin could be engaged. In the same scene, Phoebe excitedly ran down onto the beach clutching some papers â could an opportunity arise that sees her leave the bay?


*Matt Gone Too?*

Whilst weâve previously speculated that *Evelyn MacGuire* may have left the bay, since *Phillipa Northeast* now appears to be posting frequent photos from LA, itâs also been noted that *Alec Snow*, who plays on-screen beau-to-be *Matt Page*, has also not been seen filming for nearly two months. In that time, Alec has posted a photo from some travels in Nepal.

Since both actors disappeared around the same time, could it be an indication that one of the bayâs newest couples leave together in the first half of 2017? Either way, they surely deserve some happiness!


*Zac & Leah Marriage Woes?*

Fresh from his apparent fall from the roof of Summer Bay House filmed a couple of weeks ago, the drama for *Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen)* continues as scenes filmed at Palm Beach show him having a blazing row with wife *Leah (Ada Nicodemou),* whose wedding ring seemed noticeably absent. *Irene (Lynne McGranger)* was on hand to try and calm the pair, though of course she herself had seemed to be at the brunt of Leahâs anger in recent weeks.

With rumours still circulating of Charlie Clausenâs impending departure from the show, could the couple be heading for a separation? Zac better be careful as both of Leahâs previous husbands died after leaving the confines of Summer Bayâ¦


*In Other Newsâ¦*

*Ash (George Mason)* filmed some scenes on the beach with baby niece Luc, & Justin was filmed getting into a very heated argument with a newcomer played by *Felicity McKay*, which had to be broken up by Kat - could this also be related to Brody's storyline....?

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (29-11-2016), papermacheskies (30-11-2016), Perdita (26-11-2016), TaintedLove (02-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Home and Away Spoiler News!*

*Jett Palmer Returns to Summer Bay*

Following the recent return of *Heath Braxton* & *Bianca Scott* to Australian screens, as well as the welcome news of *Morag Bellinghamâs* return next year, news of another former character making their way back to the bay has now come to light.

Fans who visited Palm Beach on the _Official Home and Away Tour_ this week were surprised to see *Will McDonald (Jett Palmer)* filming a scene alongside *Emily Symons (Marilyn Chambers*).

Jett was last seen in the closing weeks of 2015 when he came to visit adoptive father *John* with his girlfriend *Skye Peters*, who he had met whilst at boarding school. With Skye having difficulties with her abusive mother, Jett asked if Skye could stay with John for a whileâbut when Skyeâs mother subsequently pulled the wool over everyoneâs eyes, John and Jett left Skye with her mother in the belief that she had changed for the good.

This was not the case of course, and whilst Jett returned to boarding school, Skye later managed to escape and end up back in Johnâs care. After breaking up with an off-screen Jett, Skye ended up in a relationship with bad boy *Tank Snelgrove*, ultimately choosing to leave the bay with him.

Whilst not officially confirmed, we understand that Jett is back in a guest capacity, and expect the scenes to air around May-June 2017

http://i1.wp.com/www.backtothebay.ne...ilyn.jpg?w=825
Images courtesy of the Official Home and Away Tour

BTTB

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2016), lizann (11-12-2016), Perdita (08-12-2016), TaintedLove (11-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week. The article is the usual DailyMail spin/take on the storyline they think the pictures represent (but the pictures themselves are interesting!). We will have to wait till next year to see what is really going on here!!


*SPOILER ALERT: Ada Nicodemou gets cosy with Home And Away co-star Kyle Pryor as his furious ex-girlfriend Penny McNamee lashes out during filming of an intense scene for the popular soap*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ular-soap.html

----------

Dazzle (11-12-2016), lizann (11-12-2016), Perdita (11-12-2016)

----------


## lizann

nate and leah affair so not zac cheating

----------

Pantherboy (11-12-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> DailyMail article with pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week. The article is the usual DailyMail spin/take on the storyline they think the pictures represent (but the pictures themselves are interesting!). We will have to wait till next year to see what is really going on here!!
> 
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT: Ada Nicodemou gets cosy with Home And Away co-star Kyle Pryor as his furious ex-girlfriend Penny McNamee lashes out during filming of an intense scene for the popular soap*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ular-soap.html


They have always been close, but the photos were definitely interesting.

----------

Pantherboy (11-12-2016)

----------


## kaz21

> DailyMail article with pictures of filming at Palm Beach last week. The article is the usual DailyMail spin/take on the storyline they think the pictures represent (but the pictures themselves are interesting!). We will have to wait till next year to see what is really going on here!!
> 
> 
> *SPOILER ALERT: Ada Nicodemou gets cosy with Home And Away co-star Kyle Pryor as his furious ex-girlfriend Penny McNamee lashes out during filming of an intense scene for the popular soap*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ular-soap.html


They have always been close, but the photos were definitely interesting.

----------


## Pantherboy

> nate and leah affair so not zac cheating


At Aust pace, we have seen recently that Zac didn't cheat with Sam (after she propositioned him!) & Sam has now left town. However, their are rumours floating around that Sam may eventually make a re-appearance - I have no idea whether that is true or not (personally, I wouldn't have thought so, but you never know!). And, there are those recent photos of Zac & Leah appearing to have a "blazing row" down near the beach, with Leah not wearing her wedding ring. There is also the unconfirmed speculation that Zac may be leaving/has left - again, no idea if that is also true. Now there are these photos. It will be interesting to see how this all unfolds....

----------


## Dazzle

The way Nate has his arm around Leah in those photos could just be friendly, especially if he's comforting her or something.  I really hope he isn't going to get involved with yet another woman!    :EEK!: 

At UK pace he's still pining for Tori (who's still seeing Duncan).  The number of relationships he's been involved in is already beyond a joke!

----------

kaz21 (11-12-2016), Pantherboy (11-12-2016)

----------


## kaz21

So nate was married first, then he had an affair with Hannah, then Ricky, then Kat. Then Ricky again. Then the parrol officer, and now Torrie. Have I missed anyone off that list lol

----------

Dazzle (12-12-2016), Pantherboy (11-12-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> So nate was married first, then he had an affair with Hannah, then Ricky, then Kat. Then Ricky again. Then the parrol officer, and now Torrie. Have I missed anyone off that list lol


I think the first woman in Summer Bay he was involved with was Ricky.  She then went back to Brax and Nate went back to his wife (Sophie I think her name was).  So was with Ricky three separate times!

----------

kaz21 (12-12-2016), Pantherboy (12-12-2016)

----------


## Perdita

More spoilers:

----------

Pantherboy (16-12-2016), TaintedLove (17-12-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

DailyMail article with photos of Penny McNamee (Tori) & George Mason (Ash) filming together at Palm Beach on Tuesday (once again, the article itself is the usual DailyMail standard!).

*Spoiler Alert: Penny McNamee slips into a swimsuit and flirts with hunky George Mason as the Home and Away star's on-screen boyfriend Kyle Pryor is nowhere in sight*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...yor-sight.html


..and James Stewart (Justin) also filming at Palm Beach on Tuesday:

*Spoiler Alert: The drama at Summer Bay continues! Home and Away's James Stewart confronts bikini-clad blonde in upcoming scenes as tensions reach boiling point*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...ing-point.html

----------


## lellygurl

Another James for Roo? Lol

----------

kaz21 (19-12-2016)

----------


## TaintedLove

> Another James for Roo? Lol


I am so delighted that Roo is getting a new love interest. If anyone deserves happiness - it`s her.
 :Cheer: 

Does anyone know please if Roo and Harvey are divorced? I hope so because I have never seen a more awkward pairing in H&A in all the years I have been watching it. There was no chemistry between them whatsoever in my opinion. It`s not the actors fault - just one of those things that just can`t be forced.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), Pantherboy (08-01-2017), tammyy2j (09-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

> I am so delighted that Roo is getting a new love interest. If anyone deserves happiness - it`s her.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know please if Roo and Harvey are divorced? I hope so because I have never seen a more awkward pairing in H&A in all the years I have been watching it. There was no chemistry between them whatsoever in my opinion. It`s not the actors fault - just one of those things that just can`t be forced.


Yes, I believe Roo & Harvey are divorced - although it was implied, rather than something we saw on screen. My recollection is that after Harvey couldn't settle back to life in the Bay etc etc, at one point Roo asked him to commit to her, & when he wouldn't, she asked him for a divorce. They then went to tell Maddy that Harvey was leaving. When he wouldn't speak/discuss the situation with her, Roo tells him to just leave (& he goes). I can't recall it ever being mentioned again after that (does anyone remember differently?). So, I think we are meant to assume they did divorce eventually.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), Perdita (08-01-2017), TaintedLove (09-01-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Yes they got a divorce. Your right panthaboy he couldn't settle back into his life after being lost at sea. So they parted ways.

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), Pantherboy (08-01-2017), TaintedLove (10-01-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

I thought Justin and Roo would make a good couple

----------

Dazzle (13-01-2017), TaintedLove (13-01-2017)

----------


## lellygurl

Found this... http://www.backtothebay.net/episodes/upcoming-aus/ - Credit: backtothebay

Oh .... AUSTRALIAN RETURN DATE: MONDAY 30TH JANUARY.

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

I just bought the latest *TV Week*, & it has this 2017 Preview for _Home & Away_ (which begins again in Aust on January 30) - with the article really not giving anything too much away!!


*What The Stars Say:*

*Penny McNamee (Tori Morgan):* "Tori's biggest challenge in 2017 is letting her walls down - letting herself love again. And working out what kind of person she ultimately wants to be with, romantically."

*Jackson Heywood (Brody Morgan):* "Brody's career is his life, but he would love to share his life with somebody. I think he and Jeannie were as incompetent as each other with relationships."

*Orpheus Pledger (Mason Morgan):* "He wants to find a partner who he can be himself with & who understands his situation & what he wants to do as a career. But the biggest aim for Mason this year is to figure out what he wants to do. He wants to find himself."

*Olivia Deeble (Raffy Morrison):* "I want Raffy to be happy, but with a little controversy. She needs to have a normal life, but drama as well."

*Charlie Clausen (Zac MacGuire):* "I would like Zac & Leah to be happy. From the moment they got married, everything has been a drama. They didn't have time to be husband & wife, because they had all these kids move into the house."

*Raechelle Banno (Olivia Fraser Richards):* "It's a formative time for Olivia & Hunter. School is finishing & they have to figure out what to do, where they fit in the world, & if that's with each other. They have a grown-up 2017 ahead - lots of life choices & changes."




*SPOILER ALERT: N.B. THE NEXT PART MENTIONS THE IDENTITY OF THE ARSONIST. SO FOR THOSE NOT IN AUST, IF YOU DO NOT WISH TO KNOW, PLEASE DO NOT READ ON!!
*


*SNAPSHOT:* Drama hits home when the show returns in 2017. Summer Bay's townsfolk must deal with an arsonist. Plus, pregnant Billie faces an uncertain future.

*High fire danger. A blaze creates havoc at the music festival.*

They sure know how to do a cliffhanger in _Home and Away_. In the final episode of the show for 2016, we watched an arsonist starting a fire at the Summer Bay music festival, which put everyone's lives in grave danger. The shock twist was that the arsonist was John Palmer (Shane Withington)! John has put everyone at the event in grave peril, including his wife, Marilyn (Emily Symons). She had setup a fortune-telling stall at the colourful event. "At this stage, there was no danger & Marilyn was just happy telling people's fortunes at the event," Emily, 47, recalls. "Life was normal & nobody had any idea about the fire." The Summer Bay arsonist lit a blaze, which quickly took hold in the dense, dry bushland where the music festival was being held. It's now touch-and-go whether Marilyn and many others - including Evie, Matt, Olivia & Mason - will survive the raging fire. But what would make the likeable John light a bushfire? Truth be told, he had been acting erratically ever since he suffered a head injury earlier in 2016. Emily says the fire is one of the toughest things Marilyn has faced. "What happens is incredibly challenging for her," Emily teases. "And quite scary." Whatever happens, it seems the fire will have a lasting affect on the Summer Bay community. "It's going to be a big story," Emily predicts. Meanwhile, Justin is also fighting for his life. As we saw in the closing moments of _Home and Away_ last year, he was stabbed in the stomach by Ranae. Will he survive the attack? Also, we will finally see what's in store for Billie & her unborn baby. We know she's not in for an easy ride. Elsewhere, we can reveal a mysterious stranger arrives in town this year. Who is it, & why are they here? Plus, Heath & Bianca are back, & they have a secret. What could it be? 

*Trivia Time*: _Home and Away_ premiered on Australian television in January 1988. That means it's now entering its 30th year on air. That's impressive!

----------

Dazzle (17-01-2017), Nell532 (18-01-2017), Perdita (16-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, the local residents are oblivious to the danger that lies in store for them as they attend an exciting music festival.

Most of the Bay turns out to attend the Summer Grooves festival, which features standout performances from celebrity singer Jessica Mauboy and some of our favourite characters too.

Hunter Lee and Olivia Fraser Richards at the music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Jessica Mauboy performs at the music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Sadly, the timing for this festival couldn't be any worse, as it comes just as a serial arsonist has been targeting various locations around the local area.

After a number of recent blazes, policewoman Kat Chapman finally puts the pieces of the puzzle together when she learns from the fire investigators that the same accelerant has been used in all the fires.

As Kat begins her investigation into who the culprit could be, the individual in question lights another fire in the nearby National Park - dangerously close to the festival. Will everyone make it out unscathed?

Matt Page performs at the Summer Bay music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Matt Page performs at the Summer Bay music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson performs at the Summer Bay music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Phoebe Nicholson performs at the Summer Bay music festival in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Thursday, March 9 and Friday, March 10 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-02-2017), Pantherboy (25-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Summer Bay faces one of its most terrifying days on Home and Away later this month as a dangerous bushfire leaves lives in jeopardy.

Viewers have already seen a number of mysterious fires break out in the Bay recently, but the worst is yet to come as the arsonist behind all of the incidents strikes again.

When the latest blaze is started in close proximity to a Summer Bay music festival, it doesn't take long before the alarm is raised and everyone starts to evacuate.

Although most people are accounted for, concern mounts when it's discovered that Marilyn Chambers, Mason Morgan and Olivia Fraser Richards are all missing.

With little regard for their own safety, Brody (Jackson Heywood) and Hunter (Scott Lee) bravely decide to go against everyone's recommendations by heading out to find Olivia and Mason.

Brody Morgan runs for his life amid the Home and Away bushfire
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Hunter King runs for his life amid the bushfire in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Unfortunately, the situation turns out to be even more dangerous than first thought and they find themselves running for their lives after struggling to navigate their way through the burned bushland.

When Hunter is hit by a falling branch, could their rescue mission have had deadly consequences for him?

And will John Palmer (Shane Withington) and Alf Stewart (Ray Meagher) have any better luck as they desperately search for Marilyn?

Alf Stewart and John Palmer launch a rescue mission in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Alf Stewart and John Palmer launch a rescue mission in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, March 13 and Tuesday, March 14 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (04-03-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*BTTB have just posted the following 2017 Home and Away Spoiler News:*


*OZ Spoilers - Arrivals and Departures*

With many new faces popping up in _Home and Away_ over the next few months, as well as the departure of some familiar ones, here’s a quick rundown on Summer Bay’s impending comings and goings.
Please note that stated dates are dependent on episode scheduling, which has been irregular in recent months and caused the show to be running ahead of planned airdates.

Arrivals


*Scarlett Snow (Tania Nolan)*

We first reported on the upcoming character of *Scarlett Snow* back in November, after we came across some audition pieces for the character, which appeared to show that Brody was in rehab after taking $10,000 off her. We now know that the character is being portrayed by Kiwi actress *Tania Nolan*, and with Brody’s drug storyline now in its early stages we can expect to see Scarlett’s debut in early-May.


*The Astoni Family*

As we first reported back in January, we’ll soon be welcoming the Astoni family into Summer Bay, the first nuclear family to be introduced as main characters since the Sutherland family back in 2000.

*Ben Astoni* will be played by *Rohan Nichol*, his wife *Maggie* by *Kestie Morassi*, and their two daughters *Ziggy* and *Coco* by *Sophie Dillman* and *Anna Cocquerel*  respectively.

We understand that the family will be moving into the farmhouse and will make their debut on-screen in mid-June.


*Peggy (Caroline Gillmer)*

Former Prisoner & Neighbours actress *Caroline Gillmer*, known for her roles as Helen Smart & Cheryl Stark respectively, will also be making a guest appearance as a character named *Peggy*.

No details are known about the character, or how long her tenure lasts, but we’ve heard some unconfirmed whispers that she could be connected to both a past and a present character…

https://i1.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...lmer.jpg?w=825



*Wally Burns (Julian Garner)*

Actor *Julian Garner* will be making his debut as a guest character named *Wally Burns* in coming months. Again, no details have yet been released about the character of Wally, but we have heard from our sources that the storyline leading up to his arrival will have some big repercussions for one Summer Bay family…

Long-term fans of the show may remember that Julian previously played Simon Broadhurst in the show in 1996, who went on to marry Angel Parrish following their departure together.


*"Robbo” (Jake Ryan)*

The mysterious *“Robbo“,* played by former Wentworth Prison and Wolf Creek actor *Jake Ryan*, is expected to rock up in the bay in late-July, and looks set to become romantically involved with Kat Chapman.


*Jennifer Dutton (Brittany Santariga)*

The guest character of Jennifer, played by WAAPA graduate *Brittany Santariga*, is expected to arrive around July/August, and has so far been seen filming with Coco and VJ. It seems the girls may not get along...


*TBA (Anneliese Apps)*

Perth based actress *Anneliese Apps* has recently been spotted filming at Palm Beach, with paparazzi snaps showing her character kissing Mason Morgan (Orpheus Pledger). The name of her character or the length of her tenure has not yet been confirmed.


*TBA (Blair McDonough)*

It’s been confirmed this week that actor *Blair McDonough* has started filming a guest stint on the show. Perhaps best known for his role as Stuart Parker on Neighbours from 2001-2006, he has more recently been seen in the Seven drama Winners and Losers. Blair initially announced the news on his Instagram page by posting a picture of a Home and Away script, which was later deleted, however the Seven Network later confirmed the news in a short statement.

His character’s name is currently unknown, but we expect Blair’s debut to air around September.


Departures


*Phoebe Nicholson (Isabella Giovinazzo*

As we’ve previously reported *Phoebe Nicholson* will be departing the show in mid-May, after *Isabella Giovinazzo* wrapped up filming in November. After returning from a week in the US, Phoebe looks set to make her career move long-term as she’s offered a year-long tour contract over there. But what will it mean for her engagement to Justin…?


*Zac MacGuire (Charlie Clausen)*

Next to bid farewell to Summer Bay will be *Zac MacGuire*, following the complete breakdown of his marriage to Leah Patterson. Despite some last ditch attempts to win back Leah, and what looks to be a tumble off the roof of Summer Bay House, Zac will finally be forced to face the fact that his marriage is over—though will there be another development that acts as a further catalyst for his departure? Zac’s final episode is expected to air in late May.


*Nate Cooper (Kyle Pryor)*

A week or so later, *Dr Nate Cooper* will also make his exit from Summer Bay, with *Kyle Pryor* having finished filming in December.

Paparazzi shots showing Nate and Leah embracing, which press and H&A fan pages on social media took to mean there was to be a relationship between the duo, were in fact filmed as part of Nate’s farewell scenes. Episodes shown in Australia in recent weeks are already beginning to pave the way for Nate’s departure, with the character having resigned from his job at the hospital after learning that Tori had been asked to fire him to cut costs.

Kyle & Charlie had a joint farewell party in Sydney after filming wrapped for the year later in December.


*Hunter King (Scott Lee)*

Whilst not an imminent departure, *Scott Lee* revealed in December that he would be leaving the show towards the end of this year and looking to head to LA, which means that Hunter is likely to be on our screens well into the 2018 season.

“I’m excited” Scott told TV Week, “The time I’ve had has gone so quickly and I’ve learnt a lot as an actor. Halfway through the year I’m going to head over to America and suss it out. It’ll prepare me for what’s to come. With the rise of Netflix, work is becoming more obtainable, so it’s a good move for me to go over there”


…and a Return


*Jett Palmer (Will McDonald)*

We of course cannot forget that a familiar face will be popping up in the bay soon, as *Jett Palmer* makes a return visit. *Will McDonald* was spotted filming a scene with Emily Symons (Marilyn) by those on the Official Home and Away Tour. Jett’s return is expected to air in May, though will his adopted father John still be in prison?


BTTB

----------

hward (11-04-2017), Perdita (11-04-2017), wells (11-04-2017)

----------


## mygypsy

Wally Burns (Julian Garner) is Hunter King's (Scott Lee)  father.  That is the repercussions for one family. Zac finds out Hunter is not his son.

----------

kaz21 (17-04-2017), Pantherboy (17-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

Yes, that is the strong (but not officially confirmed as yet) speculation that I have been reading about for a while as well.

----------


## lizann

did leah and zack not get a dna test when charlotte first told them

----------

Pantherboy (18-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

My recollection is that Leah asked Charlotte to get a DNA test for Hunter. Then Charlotte got all the necessary information/paperwork together, but (intentionally?) left it on the table in the flat, where Hunter inadvertently found it (of course!). Hunter was upset/angry about it & had a go at Leah (as did Zac when he found out she had asked for the test?). So Leah, reluctantly, decided to back down & the DNA test was never done. I think that is roughly what happened - anybody remember differently?

----------

kaz21 (18-04-2017), mygypsy (18-04-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

It looks like Sarah Roberts will be arriving for a stint in Summer Bay at some stage later this year. She had previously played the character Sienna Matthews in _Neighbours_ in 2014 (who had met Mark Brennan when he was in witness protection & she arrived in Erinsborough to win him back, only for Mark to tell her he was still in love with Kate Ramsay. She was then a suspect in Kate's death before she departed the show). 


*Move over Pia! New Summer Bay babe Sarah Roberts shows off her incredible bikini body as she films steamy scenes for Home And Away*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...Home-Away.html

----------


## Pantherboy

Latest spoiler & speculation round-up from BTTB:

*A Body on the Beach?*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVnYQBEh8JN/

Someone in Summer Bay looks set to make a grisly discovery, after a picture shared by the Official Home and Away Tour showed what looks to be a makeshift grave being dug for filming on Station Beach, with a dummy body on standby. Further scenes filmed in the weeks since have shown a heavy police presence around the beach and diner. We expect these scenes to air in November.

BTTB

----------

lizann (08-07-2017), Perdita (07-07-2017), TaintedLove (20-07-2017)

----------


## hward

Not another whodunnit storyline to drag on next year surely?

----------

lizann (08-07-2017), Pantherboy (08-07-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Latest spoiler & speculation round-up from BTTB:
> 
> *A Body on the Beach?*
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BVnYQBEh8JN/
> 
> Someone in Summer Bay looks set to make a grisly discovery, after a picture shared by the Official Home and Away Tour showed what looks to be a makeshift grave being dug for filming on Station Beach, with a dummy body on standby. Further scenes filmed in the weeks since have shown a heavy police presence around the beach and diner. We expect these scenes to air in November.
> 
> BTTB


 no doubt involving the morgans

----------

hward (09-07-2017), Pantherboy (08-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*ARRIVALS & DEPARTURES SPOILER ALERT!!*

*Spoilers for Oz & UK*: BTTB has posted its update of the latest news on _Home and Away’s_ comings and goings, over the next few months:


*ARRIVALS*


*Ryder (Lukas Radovich)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...vich.jpg?w=825

We can reveal that a new character named *Ryder* will be heading to Summer Bay later this year, played by 22 year old WAAPA graduate *Lukas Radovich*. Whilst no official information has been released, we’ve heard some rather exciting whispers on our grapevine that suggest he could have a close connection to an existing character.

As with most of the youngsters in the town, we’re sure he’ll have his own dose of angst to deal with—but what…. or more specifically who…. will lead him to Summer Bay?

We expect Ryder’s debut to air around October/November.


*“Robbo” (Jake Ryan)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BV6tqEzDX87/

As we’ve previously reported, former _Wentworth Prison_ and _Wolf Creek_ actor *Jake Ryan* will make his debut as *“Robbo”* in the final week of July—arriving in the bay under somewhat mysterious circumstances, and eventually ending up in a relationship with Kat Chapman. But just _who_ is he? With various dramatic scenes looking to be on the horizon for Kat and her reported bad-boy, we have to wonder if she really knows what she’s getting into!


*Wally Burns (Julian Garner)*

Actor *Julian Garner* will be making his debut as a guest character named *Wally Burns* in coming weeks. As we previously hinted towards, Wally is tracked down as the possible biological father of Hunter King (though look at them, can there really be any doubt this time?).

https://www.instagram.com/p/BQwccO9AeUh/

Long-term fans of the show may remember that Julian previously played Simon Broadhurst in the show in 1996, who went on to marry Angel Parrish following their departure together.


*Caleb Snow (Josh McConville)*

Scarlett’s husband Caleb will soon be making his way to the Bay, with the numerous private investigators he’s sent after Scarlett apparently having done their job.

What exactly happened between Scarlett and Caleb is still something of a mystery…

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUtWpynA3Bn/


*Max Snow (Addison Price)*

…as is what happened to their child, Max. It’s only this week that we finally learned one of Scarlett’s big secrets—that Max tragically died little under a year ago.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR9iqJuA5kg/

We’ll soon be seeing Max on-screen in scenes that will finally reveal the heartbreaking story, and why it has caused such apparent animosity between Scarlett and Caleb.


*Jennifer Dutton (Brittany Santariga)*

The guest character of *Jennifer Dutton*, played by WAAPA graduate *Brittany Santariga*, is expected to arrive in the next month or so, and has been seen filming with Coco and VJ. It seems the two girls may not get along, with Jennifer reportedly being something of a bully…

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSNzpoADyvD/


*Nick Dutton (Jacob Allan)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...llan.jpg?w=600

Also on the scene will be Jennifer’s father, Nick Dutton, played by former _Packed to the Rafters_ star *Jacob Allan*.


*Beth Ellis (Anneliese Apps)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSNzw0BDgVC/

Perth based actress *Anneliese Apps* was first spotted filming at Palm Beach back in March, with paparazzi snaps showing her character, Beth, kissing Mason Morgan (Orpheus Pledger). With Mason seen using a walking stick, and the horror car crash that causes his injuries due to air in the last week of July, we can expect to see Beth on-screen sometime in August during his recovery. Could there be a new golden couple on the horizon, or will it all end in tears as with so many other Summer Bay relationships?


*Alan & Jackie Ellis (Blair McDonough & Rachael Coopes)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...ckie.jpg?w=825

It was first confirmed by the Seven Network back in April that former _Neighbours_ and _Winners and Losers_ star *Blair McDonough* would be taking on a guest role in the show. Whilst we can’t confirm for certain, we believe that he will be playing Beth’s father, Alan Ellis, alongside actress and_ Play School_ presenter *Rachael Coopes* as his wife Jackie.


*Diana (Sarah Chadwick)*

Veteran actress *Sarah Chadwick* will be making another guest appearance on Home and Away in episodes expected to air in early November. Whilst we again can’t confirm the character, we believe she will be appearing as Maggie Astoni’s mother, Diana.

Sarah was photographed by the press attending what looks to be a small vow renewal ceremony with the Astonis on the beach, with Sarah’s character leading a blindfolded Maggie down the beach path to be met by Ben and daughters Ziggy and Coco. Sarah was also pictured filming a scene with Ray Meagher on the seaplane wharf.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVW41TND13r/

Viewers may remember that Sarah previously appeared in the show as Vanessa ‘the undresser’ Unley in 2011, an old friend of Gina Palmer.


*Willow (Sarah Roberts)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWRVAGPjD-4/

Not much is known about the character of Willow currently, other than she seems set to become involved somehow with Justin Morgan. Initial scenes filmed recently saw Justin flirting with her as she took an outdoor shower near the surf club in her bikini, whilst a week later she was seen having a heated discussion with Justin after he had a run-in with a bikie gang. These scenes are expected to air in November.


*Jarrod (Joel Davies)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...vies.jpg?w=825

Jarrod is a character we’ve already heard mentioned on-screen, being Ziggy Astoni’s boyfriend that she was forced to leave behind in the city. Given that Ziggy and Jarrod’s joyride with a neighbours car was part of the reason the Astonis planned to take a break from the city in the first place, we can’t imagine that Ben & Maggie will be too keen to see him rock up in the bay in the coming months…


*DEPARTURES*


*Scarlett Snow (Tania Nolan)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...snow.jpg?w=825

After only 6 months on the show, there’s indications that we’ll soon be bidding farewell to the character of Scarlett Snow. With the full story of Scarlett’s secret past soon to come to light on-screen, will her and husband Caleb reunite and try to move on from their son’s tragic death…? Does he have something more sinister in mind? Or could Scarlett simply move on from the Bay in order to avoid the resident grim reaper? Only time will tell…

Scarlett’s final scenes are expected to air in October.


*Hunter King (Scott Lee)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...nter.jpg?w=825

Whilst not an imminent departure by any means, *Scott Lee* revealed back in December that he would be leaving the show towards the end of this year and looking to head to LA.

_“I’m excited” Scott told TV Week, “The time I’ve had has gone so quickly and I’ve learnt a lot as an actor. Halfway through the year I’m going to head over to America and suss it out. It’ll prepare me for what’s to come. With the rise of Netflix, work is becoming more obtainable, so it’s a good move for me to go over there”
_
As the show is filmed several months in advance of airing, Hunter will still be on-screen into the 2018 season.


*RETURNS*


*Mick Jennings (Kristian Schmid)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BVURGYrjLMK/

Viewers have recently seen Irene reveal that she’s been in touch with Mick, and that he’s desperately trying to gain access to his daughter Luc, the result of his rape of Billie Ashford. Whether he actually will remains to be seen…


BTTB

----------

Perdita (11-07-2017), TaintedLove (20-07-2017), tammyy2j (25-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

*Daily Telegraph* article this morning. Sam Frost to join H&A in her first acting role.....


*Sam Frost joins Home and Away cast after the abrupt end to her radio show: âIâm so excitedâ*


FORMER Bachelorette Sam Frost has found a new home on the sandy shores of Summer Bay, with the former radio host joining the cast of Home And Away.

The exciting career step follows the abrupt end of her 2DayFM Rove & Sam radio show â which she co-hosted with Rove McManus â last month.

This is the first acting role for the former finance account manager. Yet, despite her lack of experience, Frost said she went through the same rigorous audition process as any other actor.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/5...8c06?width=650

âI grew up watching Home And Away and never in my wildest dreams did I think I would be on set and part of the cast,â Frost, 28, said.

âI got asked while I was working on (reality cooking show) Hellâs Kitchen. I auditioned against a whole bunch of people and thatâs why I thought I wouldnât get the role.

âAfter my second audition, when they finally said, âYou got the job!â I screamed. I was so excited.â

Channel 7âs head of drama Julie McGauran said Frostâs ânatural ease in front of the camera makes her a wonderful addition to the Home And Away family.â

The professional announcement coincides with a happy personal announcement as Frost confirmed she is dating navy diver Dave Bashford, 25

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/4...2240?width=650

The two have been friends for years but their friendship turned romantic after Frost split from winning Bachelorette contestant Sasha Mielczarek at the end of last year.

âI feel really blessed to have a friendship that has turned into something more,â she said.

âItâs nice to be able to share (my career success) with him.â

Frost will begin filming in coming weeks but wonât appear on screen until next year.



And the BTTB post:

*Bachelorette Joins the Cast of Home & Away*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n..._sam.jpg?w=825

*Former Bachelorette Australia star, Sam Frost is the newest addition to the cast of Home and Away. (Header image Â© Channel Ten)*

The news follows just weeks after the announcement of the cancellation of her radio show on 2DayFM, which the former reality star, 28, co-hosted with Rove McManus.

Whilst itâs currently unknown whether sheâll appear in a guest capacity or as Summer Bayâs newest regular, Frost is nonetheless happy that sheâs been given the role.

âI grew up watching Home And Away and never in my wildest dreams did I think I would be on set and part of the cast,â Frost told The Daily Telegraph.

âI got asked while I was working on (reality cooking show) Hellâs Kitchen. I auditioned against a whole bunch of people and thatâs why I thought I wouldnât get the role.â

Network Seven Head of Drama, Julie McGauran also commended the casting, assuring that sheâs pleased by Frostâs casting.

â[Samâs] natural ease in front of the camera makes her a wonderful addition to the Home And Away family.â

This is Frostâs first acting role. She is a former finance account manager.

Frost will begin filming in the next couple of weeks, with her first episodes airing in early 2018.

----------

Perdita (25-07-2017), TaintedLove (20-07-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away is lining up a terrifying car crash that will leave two character's lives hanging in the balance.

The identity of the pair involved is being kept under wraps for the time being, but Tori Morgan will be horrified when she arrives on the scene to treat them.

Fresh panic will break out in Summer Bay when a car spins out of control and crashes into a tree. After arriving on the scene, Tori desperately tries to determine who is involved, but the smashed windscreen blocking her view leaves her unable to communicate with the unconscious victims.

By the time emergency services arrive and prise the door opens, the situation is critical â but who is involved and will they be alright?


Brody Morgan and Tori Morgan sit by Decker's bedside in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Fans will have to tune in to find out, but TV Week has also revealed that crazed drug dealer Zannis will be on the loose at the time after escaping from jail and going after Brody Morgan.

Zannis recently got arrested after being set up by Brody â and he has revenge in mind when he's let out of prison due to a lack of evidence.

News of Zannis's release prompts an anxious Brody to be tempted back to drugs, but is he in danger? And could this incident possibly be connected to the car crash?


Digital Spy

----------

TaintedLove (30-07-2017)

----------


## kaz21

One is Mason.

----------


## mygypsy

It is Brody and Mason in the car accident

----------

kaz21 (25-07-2017), TaintedLove (30-07-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

An article in my local newspaper about H&A filming a car crash scene this Thursday in Penrith. Supposedly these scenes will be part of this season's 'cliffhanger' finale in Aust:


*Western cliffhanger for Home and Away season*

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/7...1af?width=1024


BIG news for Summer Bay fans â one of the scenes in a future episode of _Home and Away_ will be filmed in Penrith.

Channel 7 will be filming a crash scene at the intersection of Third and Fifth Avenues in Llandilo on Thursday from 1.30pm.

Filming will end at 2am this Friday, with the intersection closed for the duration.

A network spokeswoman said the âcliffhangerâ episode would air âat the end of the yearâ.

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/c...5049?width=650

Llandilo resident Elizabeth Robinson couldnât be more excited.

âIâm jumping up and down,â Mrs Robinson said.

âWeâve watched _Home and Away_ for years and are really excited that they are coming to film in Llandilo.

âIâll have to try and get some autographs and selfies if I can with the cast.

âIâm planning on taking our dog for a walk right near where they are filming.

âIâm definitely going to be out there and have a look.â

http://cdn.newsapi.com.au/image/v1/2...2835?width=650

Mrs Robinson said she hoped the crash victim wasnât Brody Morgan, played by Jackson Heywood, âbecause heâs already in hospitalâ.

She was making reference to last Thursdayâs shock crash involving Brody and Mason Morgan, played by Orpheus Pledger.

A letter issued by Channel 7 to local residents and businesses stressed no residents or business owners would be prevented from accessing their properties.

âNor will we be blocking any driveways into properties,â the letter stated.

âWe will only be preventing though traffic accessing the area.â



...and a couple more articles:

*Home And Away set to film devastating car crash scenes â but who will be affected?*

http://metro.co.uk/2017/08/01/home-a...ected-6820819/


*Home and Away to film in cliffhanger in Penrith*

https://www.nova969.com.au/entertaim...hanger-penrith

----------

Perdita (02-08-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

The following article has now been posted by BTTB re the H&A 2017 Australian Season Finale (see my previous post on the filming of the car crash, & also the article/photos on the Katarina Chapman thread):


*Major Spoiler - Home And Away 2017 Season Finale*

*Major spoilers have come to light this past week as filming for the 2017 season finale got underway, which will involve the shock death of a Summer Bay resident.*

The saga began when a local resident, in the Greater Western Sydney suburb of Llandilo, shared a photo on social media of a letter drop theyâd received from the Home and Away crew, informing them of upcoming filming in the area. Whilst the notice gave the essential date, time and location details of planned road closures for the 13-hour shoot, it also revealed that the filming would involve a car crash.

Predictably, this news then spread across social media like wildfire, coming to the attention of the local and national press, with Seven later confirming that the scenes would play a part in the season cliffhanger.

Earlier in the week, dramatic scenes were filmed at Palm Beach with the character of Robbo (Jake Ryan) seemingly bundling Tori Morgan (Penny McNamee) into a car before speeding away.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXUw30IA_UU/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVFIXbl3LC/

Further scenes were also filmed showing Robbo being arrested by armed police as pregnant girlfriend Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) looked on.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXU3AekDv21/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXaDvDqAPqW/

When the _Home and Away_ crew finally descended on Llandilo last Thursday, both fans and press were eagerly waiting. The afternoon filming involved a continuation of the driving scenes with Robbo and Tori, though we understand these were not directly connected to the crash scenes filmed later that evening.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DGSMgEBUAAA7dSp.jpg

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXacBC-gO7N/

The crash itself, filmed after nightfall, involved Kat driving a different car with Robbo as a passenger, which is then involved in a high speed accident.

Video taken by the press showed the car being t-boned by a 4Ã4 at a set of crossroadsâthe driver of this other car being the new character played by Sam Frost.

https://youtu.be/7KO64E99X7c

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXaRuTNgoR8/

An on-set source reportedly told the Daily Mail that the accident would prove fatalâkilling both Kat and her unborn child.

With our understanding that Ash, who by this point is in a relationship with Tori, is the father of Katâs baby, how will he react to their tragic demise?

latest developments also bring up interesting questions about Robboâs character. Having only just rocked up on-screen in the past couple of weeksâapparently suffering from amnesia with no memory of who he is, yet seemingly recognising Katâthe juryâs certainly out as to whether heâll turn out to be a good guy or a bad guy. Does he himself even know who he really is by this point?

As the corresponding interior scenes for the finale week are shot in the studio this week, the cast and crew will also begin filming the location scenes for the opening week of 2018, _Home and Awayâs_ 30th anniversary year.

We can only hope thereâll be some happier times ahead for Summer Bay in the showâs landmark year following the fallout from the finale!

----------

lizann (22-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

tori will probably be in love with robbo after being kidnapped again

----------

kaz21 (22-08-2017), Pantherboy (22-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> tori will probably be in love with robbo after being kidnapped again


And who can blame her  :Wub:  :Wub:

----------


## Pantherboy

Latest excellent & interesting update from BTTB:


*Home And Away Arrivals & Departures (August Update).

Major Spoilers for Oz & UK: A quick rundown of the latest news on Home and Awayâs comings and goings, due to air on-screen over the next few months.
*

*ARRIVALS*


*Quinn Jackson (Lara Cox)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...acox.jpg?w=825

By far the biggest development in arrivals since the last update is our announcement of the impending return of Quinn Jackson, Alf Stewartâs estranged daughter from the US.

Last seen in the closing weeks of 1995 played by Danielle Spencer, Danielle turned down the offer of a return and we understand (though cannot 100% confirm) that the role has been taken on by Lara Cox.

We expect Quinnâs 4-6 week stint to air sometime in November, and finding out exactly what brings Quinn back to the bay after 22 years is certainly going to make for interesting viewingâ¦


*Ryder (Lukas Radovich)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...vich.jpg?w=825

As we previously announced, a new character named Ryder will be heading to Summer Bay later this year, played by 22 year old WAAPA graduate Lukas Radovich.

Whilst no official information has yet been released, we did tease that Ryder would have a close connection to an existing characterâ¦

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXU_baNjNAO/

And if you havenât already put the pieces together, we can now reveal that Ryder is in fact Quinnâs son, and therefore Alf Stewartâs grandson.

As with Quinn, we expect Ryderâs debut to air around November, but unlike his mother heâll be sticking around in Summer Bay for a while. How will Alf react to the news that he has yet another grandson he knew nothing about? For those counting, this is actually the third!


*Beth Ellis (Anneliese Apps)*

https://i1.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...beth.jpg?w=825

Perth based actress Anneliese Apps was first spotted filming at Palm Beach back in March, with paparazzi snaps showing her character, Beth, kissing Mason Morgan (Orpheus Pledger).

Beth will make her debut on-screen in Australia this week, when she introduces herself to Mason as one of the nurses working in the Emergency Department at the hospital, where heâs still recovering from his car crash. Though all isnât as it seemsâ¦ fun-loving Beth is hiding more than one secret and we understand that the relationship is set to end in tears.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXXfpqDjCT7/

âItâs going to be really exciting and hopefully a moving storyline,â Anneliese recently revealed to New Idea magazine. âBeth is cheeky, layered and she wants to make the people around her feel good. She is mysterious, perhaps even a bit quirky, like me â Iâm not that mysterious, but Iâm definitely a bit quirky. Initially, she wants to help Mason because she sees a little bit of herself in him.â


*Alan & Jackie Ellis (Blair McDonough & Rachael Coopes)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...ckie.jpg?w=825

It was first confirmed by the Seven Network back in April that former Neighbours and Winners and Losers star Blair McDonough would be taking on a guest role in the show. Whilst we canât confirm for certain, we believe that he will be playing Bethâs father, Alan Ellis, alongside actress and Play School presenter Rachael Coopes as his wife Jackie.


*Caleb Snow (Josh McConville)*

Whilst the tragic story of son Maxâs death has now been revealed, the fractured relationship between Scarlett Snow and her estranged husband Caleb is still yet to be explored in-depth. We wonât have to wait too long however, with Caleb set to finally track Scarlett down in Summer Bay at some point in the next month or so.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BUtWpynA3Bn/


*Diana (Sarah Chadwick)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...wick.jpg?w=825

Veteran actress Sarah Chadwick will be making another guest appearance on Home and Away in episodes expected to air in November. Whilst we again canât 100% confirm the character, we believe she will be appearing as Maggie Astoniâs mother, Diana.

Sarah was photographed by the press attending what looks to be a small vow renewal ceremony with the Astonis on the beach, with Sarahâs character leading a blindfolded Maggie down the beach path to be met by Ben and daughters Ziggy and Coco. Sarah was also pictured filming a scene with Ray Meagher on the seaplane wharf.

Viewers may remember that Sarah previously appeared in the show as Vanessa âthe undresserâ Unley in 2011, an old friend of Gina Palmer.


*Willow (Sarah Roberts)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWzanCvHhKq/

Not much is known about the character of Willow currently, other than she seems set to become involved somehow with Justin Morgan. Initial scenes filmed saw Justin flirting with her as she took an outdoor shower near the surf club in her bikini, whilst a week later she was seen having a heated discussion with Justin after he had a run-in with a bikie gang. These scenes are expected to air in November. More recent shoots have seen Willow talking to a new River Boy (see below).


*Axel (Matthew Pearce)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BW7N5axD9ZM/

Matthew Pearce will be debuting as guest character Axel (seen above in the blue jacket) around November, who we understand is involved in the fashion industry and will be part of a big storyline for hopeful designer Olivia Fraser-Richards.

Scenes have been filmed which show Olivia selling her waresâunder the name âLiv Designââat an event outside the surf club, and rumour has it that her involvement with Axel could lead Olivia to make some unfortunate decisions, which could have dire consequences for her relationship with Hunterâ¦


*Jasmine (Sam Frost)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXjJXGeA2Bz/

The arrival of reality TV and radio star Sam Frost in her acting debut has been much publicised over the past month or so, and we can now confirm that her characterâs name will be Jasmine.

Jasmine is certainly set to arrive with a bang, being the driver of a car that is involved in a huge crash in the 2017 season finale that tragically kills Kat Chapman (more on that in the Departures section further down).

Whilst we probably wonât see much of her in the finale itself, Jasmine will be integrated into the bay in the opening weeks of 2018 as she comes to terms with whatâs happened, and has been seen filming several scenes alongside Leah who she appears to be striking up a friendship with.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX1JzGXgP9A/


*Dean (Patrick OâConnor)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BX758FhAtx_/

It would appear that we are set to see a return of the notorious River Boy gang in some form as we move into the new season, which may or may not come as a surprise given recent changes behind-the-scenes. A new character played by Patrick OâConnorâreported to be named Dean and adorned with the all-too-familiar âBlood and Sandâ brandingâhas been seen filming a number of scenes with Ash and various gang member types, which have already been involved in a brawl with police officers.

One notable scene shows what looks to be some sort of procession, led by Dean and Ash, down to the beach following Katâs funeral. He has also been seen to be friendly with fellow newcomer Willow, so there may be a possible link between the characters

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXzqQM6jRxq/


*Colby (Tim Franklin)*

https://www.instagram.com/p/BYIhLnRDW4o/

Actor Tim Franklin will be appearing as a new police officer, again reportedly named Colby, in the new year. Nothing is known about the character or whether heâll be sticking around, but scenes so far have seen him in a heated conversation with Ash, as well as filming with Leah and Jasmine


*DEPARTURES*


*Scarlett Snow (Tania Nolan)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...snow.jpg?w=825

After only 6 months on the show, we will soon be bidding farewell to the character of Scarlett Snow. With Scarlettâs estranged husband Caleb set to rock up, will the couple reunite and try to move on from their sonâs tragic deathâ¦? Does he have something more sinister in mind? Or could Scarlett simply move on from the Bay in order to avoid the resident grim reaper? Only time will tellâ¦

Scarlettâs final scenes are expected to air in October.


*Kat Chapman (Pia Miller)*

https://i0.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...at-1.jpg?w=825

Major news came to light as filming for the 2017 season finale got underway earlier this month, with the revelation that Kat Chapman (Pia Miller) and her unborn child were to be killed off in a horror car smash, with the other car driven by Sam Frostâs character Jasmine.

The following week, Katâs funeral was filmed at the church location in Pitt Town, with Ash seen carrying an additional small coffin for the baby.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BXnjeRQgFMr/

Kat Chapman first appeared in Summer Bay in the opening week of the 2015 season, where the one of the first requirements of her job was to arrest Darryl Braxton for the suspected murder of Dean Sanderson. When her departure comes to air, Pia Millerâs tenure as a main cast member will have lasted for nearly 700 episodes.


*Hunter King (Scott Lee)*

https://i2.wp.com/www.backtothebay.n...nter.jpg?w=825

Whilst not an imminent on-screen departure, Scott Lee revealed back in December that he would be leaving the show towards the end of this year and looking to head to LA.

âIâm excitedâ Scott told TV Week, âThe time Iâve had has gone so quickly and Iâve learnt a lot as an actor. Halfway through the year Iâm going to head over to America and suss it out. Itâll prepare me for whatâs to come. With the rise of Netflix, work is becoming more obtainable, so itâs a good move for me to go over thereâ

As the show is filmed several months in advance of airing, Hunter will still be on-screen well into the 2018 season.


BTTB

----------

Perdita (31-08-2017), TaintedLove (31-08-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

Thanks so much for the spoilers Pantherboy.

Did I hear recently that VJ is leaving H&A, or did I dream it? Perhaps it was wishful thinking on my part.
But all that aside because yay.. Hunter is leaving.
 :Smile:

----------

kaz21 (31-08-2017), Pantherboy (31-08-2017), Perdita (31-08-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> Thanks so much for the spoilers Pantherboy.
> 
> Did I hear recently that VJ is leaving H&A, or did I dream it? Perhaps it was wishful thinking on my part.
> But all that aside because yay.. Hunter is leaving.


I am sure I read that VJ is leaving soon .. hopefully he will not be replaced by an even older looking character .. never took to the so much older VJ.. sorry   :Sad:

----------

Pantherboy (31-08-2017), TaintedLove (01-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Your right. I'm sure it was on another post.

----------

Perdita (31-08-2017), TaintedLove (01-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Not been confirmed yet, as far as I know though

----------


## kaz21

VJ Leaving The Bay?

Matt Little, who plays Leah's son VJ in*Home And Away, is said to be leaving the show. Channel Seven is yet to announce the 24-year-old's departure, but rumour has it Matt, who joined the cast in 2014, finished filming his final scenes weeks ago.

----------

TaintedLove (01-09-2017)

----------


## Rowdydog12

Dont worry , VJ will be replaced by a 40 year body building actor who forms a relationship with either Roo or Morag

----------

kaz21 (31-08-2017), lizann (31-08-2017), TaintedLove (01-09-2017)

----------


## lizann

> Dont worry , VJ will be replaced by a 40 year body building actor who forms a relationship with either Roo or Morag


or colleen bring her back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## TaintedLove

> Dont worry , VJ will be replaced by a 40 year body building actor who forms a relationship with either Roo or Morag


Maybe he will be replaced by baby Gabe in Neighbours. A year old child as Paige`s newborn?? How ridiculous. Even a newborn dummy plastic baby would`ve been preferable and more realistic.

----------

kaz21 (01-09-2017), lizann (08-09-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Four Home and Away characters will be caught up in a bomb explosion as Robbo's past comes back to haunt him in shocking circumstances.

Robbo is targeted alongside Kat Chapman, Justin Morgan and Scarlett Snow when they're trying to enjoy a quiet holiday together.

The drama kicks off when Robbo wins a bush retreat for four people during a Summer Bay fundraiser.

Robbo invites Kat, Justin and Scarlett to join him on the relaxing break â with all four completely oblivious to the danger that awaits them.

Brody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and AwayBrody Morgan and Ziggy Astoni's kidnap ordeal with Zannis sees Kat Chapman and Robbo come to the rescue in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The holiday couldn't have come at a worse time, as Robbo is secretly being followed by a mystery man who seems to know him.

Still struggling without his memories, Robbo has no idea who this person is â but he has a gut feeling that the newcomer will bring trouble.

As Robbo and the others arrive at a remote cabin in the woods, the mystery individual is following them with a dark plan in mind.

Later on, Robbo is baffled to find a piece of fuse wire outside, but all becomes clear when he also notices a hidden bomb â with only a few seconds left on the timer countdown.

Robbo frantically tries to get everyone to safety when he raises the alarm, but a huge question mark hangs over Scarlett's fate as she's nowhere to be seen.

Jake Ryan, who plays Robbo, told Aussie magazine TV Week: "They realise Scarlett is still in there. Justin wants to head back into the house, and Robbo tries to stop him."

He added: "It's good to get out of Summer Bay every now and again to a different location. The cabin scenes were filmed out in Kandos, a three-and-a-half-hour drive north-west of Sydney. It was on a beautiful property with a dam.

"I think when people see the cabin scenes, they'll see they have a film-like quality."

Digital Spy

----------

